# High Risk Pregnancy-constitutes coding a patient



## pattivest (May 5, 2008)

I am looking for documentation, actually a listing, of what constitutes coding a patient as high risk during the pregnancy.  I know many of the common ones but if anyone can share a full listing or tell me where to look I would appreciate it.


----------



## jsturgeon (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm not sure which state your in, but our State medicaid program provides us with a list of codes they consider to be high risk.  You may want to check with them.
Hope this helps.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jun 11, 2008)

*response to high risk pregnancy*

any chronic ilnessess complicating the pregnancy which is confirmed by the treating provider as 'high risk' suffices



pattivest said:


> I am looking for documentation, actually a listing, of what constitutes coding a patient as high risk during the pregnancy.  I know many of the common ones but if anyone can share a full listing or tell me where to look I would appreciate it.


----------



## alivory (Mar 9, 2011)

*High Risk routine prenatal care*

Does Grand Multiparity constitute a high risk pregnancy? Can't find anywhere in guidelines.


----------

